# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  PATTAYA INTERNATIONAL MUSIC FESTIVAL 2009

## Willi Wacker

...20th - 22nd March 

*---->* *PATTAYA INTERNATIONAL MUSIC FESTIVAL 2009*

----------


## schiene

> ...20th - 22nd March 
> 
> *---->* *PATTAYA INTERNATIONAL MUSIC FESTIVAL 2009*


ich suche noch  Sponsoren für meinen Flug!!Interessenten einfach bei mir melden!!  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...lass es, ist zu kurzfristig   :cool:

----------

